# creatine,arginine stack?



## Blackbird (Feb 10, 2005)

My coworker gave me this stuff that he didn't want his son taking.  
Diargnine Malate 500grams
Creatine Ethylester Hcl 100grams
I'm guessing this is some kind of N02/creatine stack.  Should they be mixed or taken separately?  How many mg's of each?


----------



## wolfyEVH (Feb 10, 2005)

why doesnt he want his son taking it??? its perfectly natural


----------



## Diesel (Feb 10, 2005)

some parents are dick heads i swear to god
they think because they old they know everything, no offense to any body out here on this board with kids but most parents would be surprised how much us "imature kids" really know about that kinda stuff


----------



## Diesel (Feb 10, 2005)

like my mom went nuts when i bought my lil bro jus some regular old whey protien for his 13th birthday, being that he is jus stating to really weight train to prepare for football a year and a half from now...rediculous


----------



## Blackbird (Feb 10, 2005)

Yeah what he said.  but getting back to my ?  Does anyone know, take it separately, when, how much, can it be mixed with juice.  I took the creatine straight up with water, nasty.


----------



## Diesel (Feb 10, 2005)

o anyway yeah i take a very similar stack
i personally take NO2, and a cheap creatine ester, but it worksd jus the same, the creatine i take 2 teaspoons befor my work out, and 1 teaspoon after, works out to a litllte over 4 grams a day i belive, of my brand of cee, as for the arginine im not too sue about that, i would say take the arginine in the mornings, and early after noon befor a meal.


----------

